# The New Premium Magic Item Compendium: Awesome or Nawsome?



## mach1.9pants

That is pretty disappointing they didn't fix the errata


----------



## delericho

I'm actually shocked at the errata not being included. I would have expected that even in a regular second printing. To fail to include them in a "premium" re-release is, IMO, inexcusable - that means that WotC are knowingly selling a product that they know is less good than it should be, and charging a high price for it.

As for the book itself, I agree with the reviewer - when it first came out I loved the notion of a big book of extra magic items (especially since it meant I only had to carry one such book instead of many), but it rapidly became apparent that there were serious power issues throughout. Shame, really - it could have been so much better.


----------



## TheDigitalMage

Thanks for this article. If it is correct and errata is not included then I will be cancelling my pre-order; I already have the original MIC and its in nearly perfect condition (having barely been used - I am still waiting to get a good 3.5 campaign going). 

I picked up the Premium Core Books and Spell Compendium for the errata inclusion (even though SC didn't have much) and was planning on doing the same for the MIC (especially as its errata is 12 pages long!).

I notice that on Amazon it states "This premium reprint also features an attractive new cover and includes errata" and one reviewer states "This version has a very nice new cover, and the errata are directly added in the right places in the book". Unfortunately the D&D website is down to check the description there.

Could it be that errata is included in some prints but not others?


----------



## mach1.9pants

Well I got this on the basis that a) I never owned the original and b) it was errate'd. However checking my copy that arrived this morning I see that it is not errata'd in any way. The errata is not included as additional pages nor is it included in the text. I may well ask Amazon for a refund as this is not what the description says.


----------



## TheDigitalMage

Looking at the other reviews on Amazon makes it clear that errata isn't included, so I cancelled my pre-order. This really was a missed opportunity by WotC.


----------



## Jeff Carlsen

Not including the errata is, frankly, offensive. Someone at WotC should be made to wear a dunce cap to every convention for a year.


----------



## Stalker0

So they basically created a new book that has no value whatsoever....sigh.


----------



## carborundum

Shame, I was going to buy this to replace my well-thumbed original. Not without errata though. A missed opportunity.


----------



## Vyrolakos

The lack of fixed errata is shocking. I was under the impression that was the whole point of the 3.5 'Premium' line of reprints.

I wonder how that happened?


----------



## Erekose

I can see lots of people buying this that own the original just to have the integrated errata. Lots of misled and then unhappy people. As this is the first "Premium" book to not incorporate errata, is it a mistake? WotC need to be clear about this either way.


----------



## Echohawk

Clearly, a mistake was made somewhere. As recently as June, the WotC web site product blurb was clear about the inclusion of the errata:

The Wayback Machine's snapshot of 1 June says:


> The 3.5 Edition Premium Magic Item Compendium collects the most popular magic items in the D&D game and presents them in one easy-to-reference tome. This premium reprint also features an attractive new cover and includes errata.




But the snapshot of 2 August says:


> The 3.5 Edition Premium Magic Item Compendium collects the most popular magic items in the D&D game and presents them in one easy-to-reference tome. This premium reprint also features an attractive new cover.


----------



## Vyrolakos

Amazon UK are still listing it as 'includes errata'.

View attachment 58412


----------



## mach1.9pants

Yeah it is a bit bait and switch, WotC obviously have not 'pushed' the change of description, Amazon.com still lists errata too. Just changing it on the official web page at some point is not good enough. I am very annoyed.


----------



## Dwimmerlied

I'm glad for this review. I'm disappointed too. No wonder people get cynical about WOTC. You know, why should I trust that they are going to make a great 5th edition and wont burn their customers?


----------

